# παιδοβούβαλος



## nickel (Jun 24, 2014)

Ό,τι θυμάται χαίρεται ο καθένας (πρέπει να ανοίξω νήμα και για αυτή την έκφραση), αλλά από τον σημερινό Σαραντάκο με τη φτιαχτή λέξη _αποπουδοβαλία_ (που μας προέκυψε από φάρσα Γερμανού λεξικογράφου) εμένα το μυαλό μου πήγε στον παιδοβούβαλο. Ο *παιδοβούβαλος*, σύμφωνα με το ΛΝΕΓ, είναι χαρακτηρισμός για πολύ χοντρό παιδί ή χοντρό και μαλθακό άνδρα. Έχει κολλήσει το μυαλό μου στο *a beef of a man*, αλλά άλλο ωραίο ουσιαστικό που να έχει κάποια αντιστοιχία δεν μου έρχεται με τίποτα. 

Για τη φτιαχτή _αποπουδοβαλία_ διαβάστε και στη Wikipedia. Εκεί και το υπαρκτό _αρπαστόν_, για το οποίο ο Αθήναιος έγραφε:

τὸ δὲ καλούμενον διὰ τῆς σφαίρας ἁρπαστὸν φαινίνδα ἐκαλεῖτο, ὃ ἐγὼ πάντων μάλιστα ἀσπάζομαι.

Προτού επιστρέψουμε στα ποδοσφαιρικά ενδιαφέροντα της ημέρας, απευθύνω παράκληση σε μεταφραστές και λεξικογράφους να μην εμπνευστούν από το του Μeier αποτρόπαιον.

Άλλες λέξεις για τον παιδοβούβαλο;


----------



## bernardina (Jun 24, 2014)

Άλλο ζωάκι (και άλλο μέρος του λόγου, όχι ουσιαστικό  ) μας κάνει;

Ξερωγώ κάτι σαν porcine;


2.	porcine - repellently fat; "a bald porcine old man" 
gross
fat - having an (over)abundance of flesh; "he hadn't remembered how fat she was"
3.	porcine - resembling swine; coarsely gluttonous or greedy; "piggish table manners"; "the piggy fat-cheeked little boy and his porcine pot-bellied father"; "swinish slavering over food"
hoggish, piggish, piggy, swinish
gluttonous - given to excess in consumption of especially food or drink; "over-fed women and their gluttonous husbands"; "a gluttonous debauch"; "a gluttonous appetite for food and praise and pleasure"


----------



## cougr (Jun 24, 2014)

Fat sloth (of a man/kid/boy)
Big fat sloth (of a man/kid/boy)

Τα _beef/bison/buffalo/bull/ox (of a man)_ παραπέμπουν περισσότερο σε κάποιον που είναι γεροδεμένος, μυώδης και μεγαλόσωμος.


----------



## daeman (Jun 24, 2014)

...
Αποπουδοβαλία (και αρπαστόν, οφ κορς) και παιδοβούβαλα και μάλιστα με εικονογράφηση, στο νήμα *Paulys Realencyclopädie der classischen Altertumswissenschaft στο Wikisource*.

Ο _παιδοβούβαλος_ απαντάται συχνά και ως ουδέτερο: το _παιδοβούβαλο _(όπως ο _βούβαλος_ με το βουβάλι).

Για απόδοση: _a big lump of a boy/man_ (ή ακόμη και το lumpish που συνδυάζει και την αδεξιότητα και την πνευματική νωθρότητα, αν χρειαστεί), ίσως και τα _lubber _και _hulk._

Για το ηχητικό και το οπτικό (και δη εξελικτικό): Right Here, Right Now - Fatboy Slim







Why try harder? A lump goes plump.


----------



## cougr (Jun 24, 2014)

bernardina said:


> ...Ξερωγώ κάτι σαν porcine;...





daeman said:


> .....ίσως και τα _lubber_.....



Μου θυμίσατε το _porker_ και το _lard-ass_.


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2014)

That big blob!
Ή τον παραχόντρυνα τώρα;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 25, 2014)

cougr said:


> Τα _beef/bison/buffalo/bull/ox (of a man)_ παραπέμπουν περισσότερο σε κάποιον που είναι γεροδεμένος, μυώδης και μεγαλόσωμος.


Το beef of a man το πέτυχα χτες σε ένα ριάλιτι του MTV, το έλεγε η παρουσιάστρια για ένα ψηλό, γεροδεμένο παιδί και με θετική χροιά, θέλω να πω δεν φαινόταν να εννοεί «πωπω, χάλια είναι αυτός».


----------



## cougr (Jun 25, 2014)

Ναι, συνήθως έχει θετική χροιά.


----------



## pontios (Jun 26, 2014)

Meet fatman and boy blubber, as they rescue Lewis (disparagingly referred to as "lard boy") from bullies. :)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zoAZsXOTJy4


----------



## dominotheory (Jun 27, 2014)

nickel said:


> Άλλες λέξεις για τον παιδοβούβαλο;



_Fatso_ might also do the job.


----------

